# fish lice on my goldfish



## umair (May 17, 2010)

I had a lot of 6 goldfish and decided to add a black moor. I bought a black moor from an infected pet shop with fish lice. When I introduced in the tank the other fish now have fish lice/argulus. I live in Saudi Arabia. The only medicine here is Aquadene. 

And there is *GILL FUNGUS, PARASITE CURE *from Aquadene its label says
_To eradicate gill disease fungus and other parasitc 
disease including flukes and anchor worm etc._

And there is *PARASITE SPECIAL* from Aquadene its label says
_To cure most common parasites with a free swimming 
stage such as Chilodonella, Costia, Ichthyophthirius
(Ich), Skin and gill flukes. _
Which medicine should I put and there is no ingredients on it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Neither one of those will work. You need something that is good for bugs and crustaceans, such as Trichlophon or some Orthophosphate.
I don't know if you can get either of those in your country, so your next best bet is to simply remove the lice manually. They aren't difficult to scrape off of the fish. Just be careful to do it slowly, allowing the lice to pull their beaks from the fish. Otherwise, you might break the beaks off into the fish, which can cause infection. 
You might also have some limited success with putting a glob of Vaseline jelly on the lice, which will cause them to start suffocating, which will make them release their grip. You would need to put the fish into a separate container during this time to keep the lice from dropping off into the main tank as well as keeping the vaseline out of it.

The proper drugs would be much easier, of course.
Good luck!


----------



## umair (May 17, 2010)

My brother is coming from usa in three weeks. I can order medicine from usa. Should I order "Jungle Labs Parasite Clear" or is there something better for fish lice


----------

